# E and M Reference



## swakeel (Nov 15, 2007)

Does anyone have any recommendations for a good E and M refernce book for the specialty exam? Thank you
Sharon


----------



## mrssnail (Nov 16, 2007)

I do not know of a reference book, just the specialty exam guidelines within the 1997 E/M guidelines themselves. Would love to know of a book if there is one out there.


----------



## mhadsell (Nov 21, 2007)

CMS provides lots of education materials, one specific to E&M coding.  Visit their site at http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNProducts/downloads/MLNCatalog.pdf

Melanie


----------



## jshields (Dec 11, 2007)

I just took my E/M Auditor exam on the 1st. As an additional study guide, Ingenix: Understanding E & M Coding was very helpful. Be sure to have your 95' & 97' audit tools ready for the exam. You WILL need them.  Good luck!!


----------

